# MV Dunster Grange



## Billy6789 (Dec 22, 2012)

Further to my earlier request, this was my dads very first ship and he was with her from March 1941 to August 1942. I've not been able to find much out about her at all. Any hints anyone?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Billy6789 said:


> Further to my earlier request, this was my dads very first ship and he was with her from March 1941 to August 1942. I've not been able to find much out about her at all. Any hints anyone?


Try this(Thumb)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=895

2x 6cyl.Fairfield-Sulzer


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Have a look HERE  , HERE ,


----------



## Ian Walker (Oct 28, 2006)

Google Arnold Hagues convoy database search ships name and you will find the convoys your dad saile in.


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

As a Grange Boat she was a Holder Bros. if you re post in Holder Bros Forum you should get more info all I can tell you she survived the War as I sailed with some who sailed on her up to very early 50's I believe.


----------



## aanimeri (May 1, 2011)

http://www.aanimeri.fi/index.php?q=gallery&g2_itemId=23029


----------

